# Resignation and re-entering SG



## valiant7 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi I'm from the Philippines and I have recently resigned from my job. I'm on a work permit which will be cancelled on my last day of work on Feb 10. I was told that I have 7 days to stay in Singapore before I have to go back to the Philippines. Due to time constraints, I have yet to find a new job here and even if I do manage to find a job I'm not sure if the pass will be approved before Feb 10.

How long after returning home would I be able to re-enter Singapore? I called ICA to ask and the officer told me that there's no restrictions on that and it is up to the immigration officer clearing my entry. I've read on forums that I can re-enter after 5 days. Does anyone have any experience with this?

I'm sharing a house with my friends and I would still be paying for the rental during the time that I have to go back to the Philippines. So I would want to come back to Singapore as soon as I can so that the rental wouldn't be wasted. And it will also be easier if I do my job search in Singapore personally since I would be able to go for interviews.

I understand that if a new employer applies for work permit, I must not be in Singapore during the application process. But I'm trying to get an S pass for the new job if possible.

Any help and advice will be most appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

> How long after returning home would I be able to re-enter Singapore? I called ICA to ask and the officer told me that there's no restrictions on that and it is up to the immigration officer clearing my entry. I've read on forums that I can re-enter after 5 days. Does anyone have any experience with this?


ICA is right - there is no restriction. on Your next arrival, you should get your 30 day or 14 day .. if ICA is satisfied with your return to look for a job .. 

That 5 day thingy is a myth that goes around among your folks .. you can believe it or not .. upto you .. 



> I'm sharing a house with my friends and I would still be paying for the rental during the time that I have to go back to the Philippines. So I would want to come back to Singapore as soon as I can so that the rental wouldn't be wasted. And it will also be easier if I do my job search in Singapore personally since I would be able to go for interviews.


I dunno your line of work, but if your line of work demands that filipinos MUST engage an agent, and agent will love to not see you here .. for obvious reasons .. 



> I understand that if a new employer applies for work permit, I must not be in Singapore during the application process. But I'm trying to get an S pass for the new job if possible.


From what I know, no such thing .. unless you are a maid .. and even for maids, there is a system to run to JB and back to enter on the new permit .. so not so terrible ..


----------

